# hervey bay 1/1/07



## al (Sep 7, 2006)

going for a paddle to big woody on new years day and camping overnight for a test run. havnt camped from my yak b4, its only a short paddle but some great fishing over the straits any one interested give me a hoy and we'll organise it. By the way big woody is a national park so a permit is required 
cheers fellas


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm glad you cleared up the "Big Woody" thing....  :shock: :roll: :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Al.

Where you thinking of mate?

The western beach up the top end or down at Jefferies Beach on the South Eastern side. Sounds like a plan to me.

Both spots have a lot of potential, with some good reef in between.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey al
Yeah as per my PM i am up for a paddle but i am working 1st and off 2nd-7th of january. I could meet you over there on the 2nd early I don't know if there will be any other takers apart from Hairymick and myself. Were do we get a permit from? i want to do the righty as not to cause drama.


----------



## al (Sep 7, 2006)

good on ya dave not a porn site :lol: :lol: good sense of humour if your up this way we'll go for a flick

hairymick where ever ya reckon like i said havnt camped over b4 only new to hervey bay so local knowledge would be great


----------



## al (Sep 7, 2006)

gday crayman, about the permits you can get them from the epa on the corner of lennox and alice in maryborough or down at the fisheries at boat harbour or at the tour booking centre at the mariner near the boat club, have not got mine yet but when i enquired it was only about $7 a night, if your only coming over in the morn no permit required


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

what sort of fish are you guys going to be targeting in this area


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Ben,

There are whiting, grunter, bream and flathead around the sandy patches.

There is also a mixture of rock and coral reef systems. main target species are grass sweetlip and snapper with the possibility of cod & coral trout.

Pelagics currently around the area are mackeral - spotted, school and broad bar spanish and tuna and cobia sometimes show up.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome area, sure you'll have a ball out there, hope you get some nice moderate SEers to keep the swell down, and get a few of those nice spotties that cruise the straights.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Al & Crayman,

Monday is out for me. Doing family stuff with my lovely wife. Will be right for Tuesday though.


----------

